# Cherry Shrimp Swimming Problems



## Superman (2 Jun 2008)

I just noticed that one of my larger cherry shrimp has problems swimming.

Its back (smaller) legs are propelling it fine but it has trouble staying up the correct way. Therefore, it cannot direct itself and gets pecked by the fish.

Is this a sign of problems in the tank or is this just an ill shrimp. I've QT'd it at the minute waiting your replies.

I did notice the other day that one shrimp had died during the night as when the lights came on the Harlequins had a ruck for the flesh.

Any ideas?


----------



## shaz3271 (3 Jun 2008)

hello there

im not 100% sure but as you said it could just be because its old, or it could have a problem molt

check your water stats just to be sure

sharon


----------



## Superman (3 Jun 2008)

As I said in my other tread, the ammonia level was between 1 and 2 ppm.

So did a 50% water change. Don't think the shrimp was looking well this morning in the QT tank, so will check when I get back.

Didn't look good to be honest.


----------



## Superman (5 Jun 2008)

I'm sad to report that all my shrimp have now died, no doubt due to the high levels of ammonia that have been present in my tank.

I believe this to be due to using EasyCarbo to kill off aglae which decomposed to increase the ammonia and cause a large spike. I wasn't able to cut off and siphon off all the algae that was visible but will be making sure I do that for tonight's water change as I have some more time.

Even with changing 50% to reduce the spike they couldn't survive.

Hopefully, my Harlequins won't suffer the same fate.


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Jun 2008)

Very odd, I had algue issue and started dosing EasyCarbo and had no problems with my shrimp. I cleaned the external filter last weekend and there were loads of very tiny shrimp inside!

I take it you not overstoking with fish? Over feeding?


----------



## Superman (5 Jun 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Very odd, I had algue issue and started dosing EasyCarbo and had no problems with my shrimp. I cleaned the external filter last weekend and there were loads of very tiny shrimp inside!
> 
> I take it you not overstoking with fish? Over feeding?



Not overstocked at all only 20 Harlequins and feed them at most every other day with a little sprinkle. If anything I'd say I'm underfeeding them as it all goes!

I've had to reduce the bubble rate of my CO2 for the first time as after the water change and using EasyCarbo (no doubt the killing off of the algae) it's gone yellow - too much Co2 as my biomass of the plants isn't sufficent at the minute. I'm trying to wait before my move to add further plants as they're going ok.

I'd fed the shrimp with algae pellets about twice a week which seemed to go over night but not sure they ate them. They were very active upto the time when I started using EasyCarbo.

It might just be a coincidence with these deaths and the EasyCarbo.


----------



## aaronnorth (5 Jun 2008)

i overdosed excell and shrimp ok, it cant be that much difference from easyarbo


----------



## Superman (6 Jun 2008)

Hmm, from the sounds of it it wasn't the EasyCarbo then.

Could someone explain how they look after their shrimp to see if I've made any fundamental mistakes.


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Jun 2008)

Might have just introduced them too early, you haven't setup the tank that long ago! possibility


----------



## aaronnorth (7 Jun 2008)

in my tank with shrimp this is my maintenance:

dose 2.5ml TPN+ daily
inject CO2
50% weekly w/c
filter clean every 2month+
check filter weekly for any baby shrimp
feed algae tablets, cucumber & flake if they get some.

nothing to it really, get shrimplets constantly.

NO3 - 20ppm
NH3 - 0 (0.6 when i introduced them as it was running about 1month)
NO2 - 0
ph - 8


----------

